# Pregnant or Worms?!?



## Pawsitively_Spoiled (Jul 10, 2009)

OK I am going to try to explain this as best as I can, I tried to take a pic but it didn't show what I needed! So about 2 weeks ago my boyfriend and I adopted this cat " Jada" off the street, I would say shes about 6 months ( guessing) and I have an app for the Vets later this week, but I wanted to get some opinions from my fellow cat lovers! When Jada first came to us I fed her a small can of wet food and she ate it in like one gulp, I have never seen such a starving cat before, and she was pretty thin. But now that its been almost 2 weeks I have had her on a dry food diet and just kinda giving her small portions of wet food as a treat. When I open the can of wet food its like the 1st day all over again, she goes crazy and acts like she hasn't had anything to eat in days!!?? SO heres the problem...everyday her belly gets bigger and bigger....its almost rock hard and she is still skinny everywhere else, when u look at her head on u can see her belly protrude out on each side...so I don't know if this is worms or kittens? When I try and touch her belly shes very irritated and hisses, she has never been aggressive until I try to touch her belly. I would appreciate any help...I know this isn't the best description so bare with me! Thanks for reading all this!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, here are my thoughts about Jada: 
I think she needs to see the vet ASAP and it is very good that you already have an appointment for her. If she is 6mo old, I think it would be too soon for her to be/show a pregnancy, though it *could* be possible, especially if she is older and just severely underweight and under-developed size-wise. If she is pregnant and her belly is that tight, she could easily be expressing displeasure with being touched there because it is so tight. With rescued kitties, a protruding belly usually does indicate parasites and the best treatment is through the vet and not anything you can buy at a pet store or grocery store. You may want to save and bring in a recent poop for the vet to examine at her appointment. 
Because Jada is expressing discomfort when her belly is touched, this is the #1 reason why I feel she needs the vet exam. This could be something simple like a pregnancy, or worms... or it could be more serious. The vet will be able to diagnose and/or rule out what is and isn't going on with her and sort things out pretty quickly. 

Regardless, you both have saved her from trying to survive on her own and possibly dying alone and unloved, and with you guys during these past two weeks, I'm sure she has enjoyed being fed, pampered and spoiled. She is a lucky cat!
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wanted to add...we took in a young-ish cat, who we thought was about 6mo old in 1996. We fed her up and she gained weight very quickly, especially in her belly. I was almost *certain* she was pregnant, her belly was so big. I took her to the vet for her spay appointment and told the vet "_I didn't want to know_..." He was *very* surprised to find she was NOT pregnant, just wormy and getting fat from good food.
Here's to hoping Jada is following in Blaze's footsteps. :wink


----------



## Pawsitively_Spoiled (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Heidi I really appreciate your great advice! I hope it isn't something more serious, but I'm just glad I can get her the help she needs instead of being un-treated alone in the streets!! I will let you know what the vet says! Thanks Again * Michelle


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Belly bloating is quite common in animals who have been badly malnourished and then suddenly are being well fed. Even though I knew better, I overfed a kitten who I found in a state of severe starvation. Her belly bloated up quickly and stayed bloated for a couple of months before I got her system normalized again. When the vet had me give her a dewormer, she developed explosive diarrhea within a few hours - I mean diarrhea EXPLODING from her body all over my bedroom, bed, walls, EVERYWHERE. It was horrible both for her and for me. Even after the explosive part of the diarrhea had passed, she continued to have "normal" diarrhea for months. I really messed up her little system by overfeeding her too much too rich food without giving her body time to gradually adjust to it. I suspect that your adoptee may be reacting to the same sort of well-meaning mismanagement.

Feed meals of a low-fat diet like cooked white rice blended with cooked, skinless, boneless chicken. Feed a small amount (about 1 tbs) every 2 hrs, if possible. You could also sprinkle a little acidophilus over her food once a day to increase her good gut bacteria.

I'm sure she'll be just fine once she adjusts to her new diet, but it may take some time.

Laurie


----------



## Pawsitively_Spoiled (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Laurie for your advice!


----------



## Pawsitively_Spoiled (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok so its official! I took Jada into the Vet's about a week ago, and its confirmed that she is indeed pregnant!! I'm really excited, although my bf can't seem to get over the fact that this one cat is going to turn into many little babies soon, lol...I think its hilarious...I was lucky enough to keep her since we already had a cat, and now we are gonna have babies...i love teasing him about it! But we are looking forward to the new additions until they are healthy enough to go to loving homes. I am gonna try and keep one, but I don't know how my bf will feel about having 3 cats haha..I love the idea though! Anyways im just glad that it wasn't something wrong with her tummy, i thought she was being overfed or had worms...so thats a huge relief! Since the vet isn't sure when Jada did infact get preggers they are giving her until Aug 28th to give birth. So I will have to keep you guys updated on her progress and how many kittens she has. This is the 1st time I will be having a cat give birth so I feel like Im the one having babies lol...I'm beyond excited I think my friends are sick of hearing about them! Oh and thanks to everyone's advice I appreciate it!! xoxo Michelle


----------

